# Hulu goes international, will launch in Japan later this year



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

From Here:

"Huluâ€™s international plans have been the subject of much speculation in recent months as Netflix begins its worldwide expansion. The video streaming service had finally made its first move. Hulu will be available to Japanese users later this year. Early details indicate that users in the land of the rising sun will not have access to a free limited version of the service like American users have enjoyed. Instead, it will be a Hulu Plus-only situation. The service will be available on computers, phones, TVs, and tablets.

This move shows that Hulu is preferring to avoid expanding into markets that Netflix is also venturing into. Netflix is concentrating on Latin America and Europe. Perhaps Hulu is less confident in the licensing deals they will get overseas. Interested media consumers can sign up at Hulu.jp for updates on the rollout."

And Here:

"Rumors of international expansion seem to follow every streaming media company and Hulu has finally revealed plans to launch in Japan later this year. There's not many details, but it appears the free side is staying home in favor of a Hulu Plus-only approach with plans to bring "premium feature films and TV shows" to PCs, TVs, phones and tablets. That it's also avoiding a direct confrontation with Netflix across borders is also notable, as the other major all you can eat video service focuses on Latin America and Europe. Interested parties can sign up for updates at Hulu.jp, but how many yen they may have to spend is as much of a mystery as who is going to be Hulu's lucky new owner."


----------

